# Getting back to OTA upgrade path



## stevil (Sep 13, 2011)

I installed the leaked 5.7.893 OTA a while back. I had signed up for the MFN soak test, and was instructed to get back as close as I could to stock. So I used the R3L3AS3DRoot method to get my system back to 5.5.886, understanding that the kernel and radio would not downgrade.

Well, the soak came and went, and as many are probably aware, it wouldn't install over this configuration. So, I went and found a 5.5.893 update, and it failed on the boot image check.

My question is, is there an OTA zip out there that can get me to 5.5.893, so that I'm basically back on the path, or am I SOL?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## stevil (Sep 13, 2011)

Failing that, if there were a fastboot system.img for 5.5.893 (since my radio and kernel are already updated), that would be great, too!


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

I believe this will probably work for your purpose, install via cwr not stock recovery: http://db.tt/ukg8LUSC

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## the_kwa (Dec 2, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> I believe this will probably work for your purpose, install via cwr not stock recovery: http://db.tt/ukg8LUSC
> 
> Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


do i need to get back to stock before installing? (I'm assuming so..)


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

the_kwa said:


> do i need to get back to stock before installing? (I'm assuming so..)


yep


----------



## the_kwa (Dec 2, 2011)

after some reading, will this do anything to my kernel? sounds like if it doesn't bring my kernel to 5.5.886, i wouldn't be able to update to *5.8.894?*


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

the_kwa said:


> after some reading, will this do anything to my kernel? sounds like if it doesn't bring my kernel to 5.5.886, i wouldn't be able to update to *5.8.894?*


The file I posted will do nothing to your kernal. It's the 5.5.893 system. It was used for helping people who upgraded their kernals/radios already but didn't have a backup of the "stock" 5.5.893 system with all bloat, which we needed when we wanted to upgrade further. The second part of your statement doesn't sound right from what I know so far, but I'm not going to guarantee anything for you.

Credit for the file goes to dch921 who posted it in the "Easily Upgrade to 5.7.893..." thread a while ago.


----------



## the_kwa (Dec 2, 2011)

i hear you. i'm using liberty 2.0 right now, so it's hard to tell what i'm really on. i know i updated at least once, but i might have done it twice.

my kernel is 2.6.35.7-g68606e6 [email protected] #1
baseband is cdma_n_03.1c.57r ltedc_u_05.15.01

so i think i'm at 5.5.893?

i know how to get back to "stock" useing 
* R3L3As3Droot And 43V3R Root For The Bionic V2.1*

although, it's sounding like if i have a "stock rooted" cwr backup, i could just go back to that. then update to the new 5.8.894?

thanks for the help by the way! (and sorry for the trouble)


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

the_kwa said:


> i hear you. i'm using liberty 2.0 right now, so it's hard to tell what i'm really on. i know i updated at least once, but i might have done it twice.
> 
> my kernel is 2.6.35.7-g68606e6 [email protected] #1
> baseband is cdma_n_03.1c.57r ltedc_u_05.15.01
> ...


Like I was saying I haven't familiarized myself with what it takes to get to 5.8.894 because its pretty much just a system upgrade, and DT's new ROM is based off it so I just run that anyway.

I'm not trying to come down on you... but really you should know what exactly you upgraded yourself to and where on the path your system is. I don't know how or why anyone would flash anything without knowing what they're doing. At the very least save all the leaks and files you flash in a folder on your computer so that later on you can remind yourself.

Again, not trying to beat you up over it, especially since its not just you... apparently a number of people have no idea where they put themselves on the upgrade path and it just boggles my mind, lol.


----------



## the_kwa (Dec 2, 2011)

yeah, i have no excuse for my actions... and i do have all the files saved on my comp. i'm on 5.5.893.

I guess coming from the unlocked bootloader of the OG Droid, I never thought that i could install an update and then possibly be stuck.


----------

